# frozen embryo transfer



## beans (Mar 16, 2005)

on embarking on a frozen embryo transfer cycle i decided to look on websites to see what experiences people had had and also i guess to find out about the success rates.  i was completely dispondent afterwards as it all seemed to be so difficult and there were so many stories of cycles not being successful.  i therefore decided that if i ever had anything positive to add i would do so in order that it might give someone else hope.  

i underwent ivf in febuary 2002 and was successful on the first try by some miracle and had a perfect baby girl that november.  having tried since then to conceive naturally again and failed we went for frozen embryo this time.  last friday we had a  confirmation of pregnancy scan and amazingly it was also successful on the first try.  it really can happen and i hope that it will maybe give hope to someone else who may be about to embark on this emotional rollercoaster themselves.  i don;t know why it worked for us, i had complete rest for a week after transfer and no baths or swimming until the scan, no lifting etc.  i have a friend who did ivf three times and it worked third time, the only thing she did differently third time was rest and do absolutely nothing for a week afterwards.  anyway if you are about to undertake any treatment of this sort best of luck to you, the pain and heartache can be worth it, i hope this is the case for you.


----------



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

Dear Beans,

Thank you very much for your message, I started ICSI in 2002 and thankfully it worked first time and I had a beautiful boy,  not wanting James to be an only child - and as I always wanted a huge family - we went back for FET, we had this in December last year.  We were very positive that this would work first time as our ICSI did, well unfortunately on New Years Eve I came on and got a    .

We are now on day 5 of our last FET and I am a real bag of nervous - I really, really hate this bit, I feel like I'm going to come on as I have slight period pains and backache and I'm being a real cow (nothing new there   ).  I truly don't know what to think!  I want to be positive - but I want to hold back so it won't hurt so much  .  But this is out of my hands and I have to wait and see!!  

 to you and your DH on the fourth coming arrival of your little bundle of joy, wishing you loads of luck.xx

And loads of luck to everyone embarking on this journey.

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## beans (Mar 16, 2005)

i know what you mean about not getting your hopes up, although we have ahad a scan i still can't believe it i think it will take a proper scan when you can really see something for me to let myself actually get excited properly.  do try to keep a little bit of hope and try to take it as easy as you possibly can.  i know the hospitals say you need not rest up completely but it's worth a go.  if you can, let me know how you get on.  i am sending you lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## beans (Mar 16, 2005)

p.s i also had my treatment at chelsfield park


----------



## Rachel. (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beans,

Well it seems that we have a fair bit in common.  Thak you very much for your kind comments, I will definatly let you know the outcome, I'm due to test on the 25th March - but I'm feeling a little negative as I'm still getting those twinches that the   is on her way!!!!  Did you have anything?

Hope to talk to you soon.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## beans (Mar 16, 2005)

hi only just logged on after easter, so sorry to hear about your test.  i really hope you won;t give up. xxx


----------



## joannej (Apr 28, 2005)

Dear Beans

I read your message with much hope.  My first IVF cycle failed as my period came before the 2ww.  We have 4 frozen embryos  - all grade 2 apparently.  I am hoping it will work the 2nd time and am in better spirits since reading your mail.  Heres hoping.


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

I just wanted to share my news on here as before i had FET last month i did not believe it would work - i was thinking what is the point...we should have gone for a fresh etc but here i am now with a BFP.  I  did not see that coming.  i had convinced myself af was coming and 99% believed it was gonna be here - i didnt even give the test a chance to display its result i went back to bed and told dh it hadnt worked .  It was only a couple of minutes later i went back to clean my teeth i saw the line and then had to do another one as i was worryed i left it too long....anyway 3 tests later and it is a bfp.  there is hope girls and i hope you all get your FET BFP real soon.

Take care
Clare
xx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Clare

That's wonderful news!! I, too, am sitting here (a week before ET) thinking that FET won't work. All the girls on the April thread so far have had BFNs    I was thinking 'We should have done a fresh one' the same as you and now you have given me a bit of hope  

Congratulations to you - I hope you have a great pregnancy.

Nicky x


----------



## lis35 (May 25, 2004)

Congratulations to clare.

Nicky, just to give you some hope I am 15wks pregnant from fet,  I hope your dreams come true.

love lisa


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya nicki, Wishing you all the best for next week stay positive .  It really can happen!

Lisa - congrats to you too - can wait until i actually believe its real!  

Halo -  Good luck for tomorrow, sending lots of happy defrost vibes!  

Take care fet girls

Clare
x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks Clare and Lisa


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi FET ladies,

Just popping over to say a huge     to all of you about to have ET, particularly Nicky30. 
Remember Nicky - pram races in Bluewater this time next year    

lots of love and luck
Caroline 
(currently on day 5 of 2ww and probably a bit   on the drugs!)
xxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Caro

Defo prams at Bluewater next year for us and if I don't have a baby by then I will just fill my pram with clothes and shoes!!! (Not in a kleptomaniac way though  )


N xx


----------

